# Replate medium



## gore42 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just curious what type you've had good luck with for Paphs, or if there are any that you can warn me against  Thanks!

- Matt


----------



## gore42 (Oct 22, 2006)

WTF... I posted this exact same question at that other slipper forum, and it was deleted before it even appeared. All of my posts are screened, and have to be approved by the admin before they're listed.

How is this advertising?

- Matt


----------



## Mahon (Oct 22, 2006)

gore42 said:


> WTF... I posted this exact same question at that other slipper forum, and it was deleted before it even appeared. All of my posts are screened, and have to be approved by the admin before they're listed.
> 
> How is this advertising?
> 
> - Matt



Quit advertising over there! 

...I think everything over at SOF is screened now... I posted an ad over there to trade or give away 4 different forms of Paph. Ho Chi Minh and/or Paph. praestans pollen, and they deleted it. I even posted a post about the deletion, and it too, was deleted... 

-Pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2006)

Mahon said:


> ...I think everything over at SOF is screened now... I posted an ad over there to trade or give away 4 different forms of Paph. Ho Chi Minh and/or Paph. praestans pollen, and they deleted it. I even posted a post about the deletion, and it too, was deleted...


I'm observing there's a lot of that going on now.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

hmmm.well thats pretty messed up! honestly I don't know how that is advertising. I've noticed that all these ads are on the site which kind of deters me away from it. but anyway. I don't know one thing about flasking but if you havent gotten the link yet heres phytotech labs that sells various flasking supplies. http://www.phytotechlab.com


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer for Matt, but I can assure you, that sort of watchdog behavior will NEVER occur here.

I have been deleting a lot of spammers lately (if you want to participate here, don't call yourself "freeporn101")  but that's as far as we go...
and NO google ads, ever! I despise them! 

(Partly because I'm a blackberry user and having to scroll down 45 feet to get to something on the bottom of the page really really irks the hell outa me.) We're not about making money here, and they are over there so....I'm glad people have a choice now.
I try to be diplomatic, but I secretly hope that someday it will just be Pete, Paphi, and Slipperguy talking amongst themselves. :wink:


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 24, 2006)

I use the classic Robert Ernst media as a base for sowing and replating - but I modify it for replating by adding Peptone (before I used banana pulp)
If you want more details just ask


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 24, 2006)

I had pretty good luck with 1/2 strength Sigma P668 + banana. But I haven't flasked in longer than I care to admit...


----------



## gore42 (Oct 24, 2006)

Uri,

Thanks... I don't have that one, exactly, but something similar. With coconut liquid, though. I'll keep that in mind.

Rob,

How much banana? Just curious.

I've generally been using coconut liquid, thinking that banana isn't well suited to Paphs, but that's only from what I've read at the OSP website. Were you flasking phrags?

In any case, I'm mostly curious about what replate media I *shouldn't* use. I have all these beautiful little protocorns, and I don't want to kill them by putting them on the wrong medium, once I decide to replate.

- Matt


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 25, 2006)

I used to use approx 100g /liter banana pulp (in the replating media)


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 25, 2006)

I did mainly paphs, and a few phrag hybrids. This is back when the phrag hybrid to have was Hanne Popow, so if that dates me...

I used one 4oz jar of banana baby food (conveniently sterile already...) per liter of medium.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2006)

Bananas and coconut, hmmm, sounds like a daquiri. :rollhappy: Wee!


----------

